# NARS Lokoum dupe



## labellavita7 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have NARS Lokoum, and I really do love the color, but I can't shake my aversion to cream blushes. I just hate them!!  I want to find a good powder dupe. I was looking at KarlaSugar's swatches, and it looks to me like NARS Outlaw is a good dupe, but I have yet to see it in person.

What do you think? Also any other brand suggestions are appreciated.


----------

